# Mice?



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I have been thinking of getting mice and am wondering if I can feed them oxbow Rat food? 

How often do u give them fresh food? I was reading and people suggested twice a week.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Oxbow makes mouse food too but I dont know much about the quality. I fed my mice RR and they liked it and it kept them at an ideal weight and healthy overall


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

I think they may require higher protein than rats... I know they do for breeding, not sure about maintenance. Since you like oxbow, maybe check their specs for their mouse diet and compare to what you have, then supplement to make up the difference (i.e. if too low in protein, add dehydrated chicken or mealworms, etc.). I feed Native earth (harlan teklad 2018) and it is rated for both, but it has 18% protein.


----------

